# Frame size for Bianchi Vigorelli - HELP



## fabiocanada (May 18, 2012)

hey guys,

I'm 6'0" (182cm) without shoes on.

Does anyone here have the vigorelli or imola or similar frame in 57 or 59cm? I'd like to hear from you. Could you post your height in cm?

I want to order the new Vigorelli but I don't live in the states, so I have to know in advance what the size is, either 57cm or 59.

One of the stores that I called told me that my size should be 57cm but I want to ask you guys because I have rode the 59 before and it was okay.

I know ultimately I will have to find out a store that has both bikes and try them (I couldn't find any so far except in San Francisco which is very far), but I just wanted to ask here before, just to have a better picture.

Thanks!


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

As a Bianchi dealer, the rule of thumb to find the standover height for a particular size Vigorelli is to add 10" to the seat tube measurement in the specifications. However that measurement is from the bottom bracket center to the top of the seat tube and the top tube has a bit of a slope, which means the standover is about 25 to 30 mm less (Hopefully this makes some sense).. 

Regardless, when I sell Vigorelli's to folk's your height I sell them the 59. So buy that size and from experience and that of my customers, you are going to love the Vigorelli!


----------

